# Torsion bars?



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

does anyone know if a chevy 1500 torsion bar will fit in a s10? im trying to upgrade the front suspension to handle the weight of the plow and my torsion bars are completely shot. i know the zr2 bars will work but i cant find them anywhere in any local junk yards. soo what other torsion bars should fit a s10?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*bars*

one word NO! get some timbren load boostersThumbs Up


----------



## sd_truck_tech (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello 97s104x4,

We would suggest the same thing as Wild Bill. The torsion bar keys will just reindex you anyways even if they did fit. You want some additional load support to keep you up, so go with an s10 front timbren kit like that one and you should be all set.

You'll be level when you plow, and you won't change the look when you down have the plow on there.


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

im not talking about replacing the keys, im talking about the actual bars. mine have sagged way too much and i am in need to new ones. soo i wanted to go with thicker bars, and was wondering what other bars would fit an s10. i dont want to replace the keys


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone else have another answer? im still trying to figure out if chevy 1500 torsion BARS will fit an s10, even though they are a higher spring rate


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the full size (1500, 2500, 3500) bars are longer than the ones for the small trucks


----------

